# wiring with flourescents



## beginning grower (Feb 19, 2006)

i knew some wiring but be involved with the flourescents i got.  i picked up 2 24 inch bright flourescents today.  i also bought a 2 socket flourescent holder thing.  the flourescent holder didnt come with a cord :l.  how am i suppost to plug it in? also is wiring difficult? i dont know the first thing about it but my friend does.. i think i will have him wire it for me.  but if you know how or where i can get some sort of plug that goes from my wall to the flourescent holder i would greatly appreciate an answer.  yes, this is my first grow


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

does the florou have the ballast attached? If it is. then get a replacemnt chord and wire it up. (or if you feel confident, hack the socket end off a good construction type(orange) extension chord)

Green is ground (the bottom round plug)
White and black is the juice.(left and right plug) (it doesn't matter which way you wire it. House is alternating current no positive or negative. just insulate any bare wires. and don't touch the fixture or any metal when plugging it (into a surge protector) for the first time. be careful dude. remember smoke alrams in your grow area.

I would wait until your freind is around though, if you feel at all uncomfortable

edit: insulate= put wire splice connectors and the wrap it with electrical tape. put in a loop in the chord near the splice and tape that together for strain releif. That way if you snag it the loop will give some slack without ripping the splice apart.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

Its simple. Take the two wires and strip them back an inch. They already should be, but if not, strip it. Take a cord oyu dn't use, strip it back. Black to black and white to white. If oyu don't have that or you have a green as well, don't use the green, it's an extra ground. Twist the wires together, or braid them, cover with electrical tape or a wire nut and plug that shit in. It should be fine. Don't let negative touch positive of your next post will be how to i reset a breaker.


----------

